# Assurance vol efficace.



## macintosh67 (7 Avril 2016)

Bonjour, je voulais savoir si quelqun connait une assurance vol qui assure vraiment ?

ce que je veut dire par la c'est que si on se fait voler son iPhone on est sur d’être ré équipé a neuf.

je connais 1 assurance c'est AIG de SFR qui coute 15E/mois. avec casse vol perte et immersion.

si je prends un 5c cela vaut il le coup de l'assurer pour tout ?

merci.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (7 Avril 2016)

Non, aucun intérêt... 


Sent from my iPad using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## macintosh67 (7 Avril 2016)

Merci de ta réponse, je voulais savoir si l'assureur AIG était correct au niveau des indemenisation vol.

merci.


----------

